

NameCheap e-mail hosting: from $3/year (3GB single mailbox) - agilord
http://www.namecheap.com/email/email-hosting.aspx

======
agilord
Not affiliated with namecheap (except hosting domains there), but this deal
seems really good (esp. since google started charging for Apps domains). Has
anyone tried it?

